# NJ Exterior Cleaner New to the Forum



## Ed Thompson (May 20, 2012)

Hey ya'll. Just want to introduce myself. Name is Ed from NJ. We do mostly exterior cleaning; houses, roofs, decks. Im trying to learn more about exterior painting. We get a lot of leads and would like to at least know what Im talking about for sales. We are very experienced in exterior cleaning and would be more than glad to share what we know.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I too am from NJ...welcome


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Hey Ed!


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to pt.


----------

